# Dust Collection for my Avid Pro4848



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

I got the Avid Pro4848 working with my grblHAL Teensy 4.1 based controller and next step was to add dust collection.

My goals were:

collect all the dust at the spindle
filter to at least 1 micron
make tool changes easy
pre-separate as much of the chips and dust as possible to minimize filter load
Additionally, I wanted to:

allow use of DC for general cleanup around the machine
keep the footprint small
keep the total price under $1000
To that end I determined that I needed at least 1000 CFM so decided to hard plumb with 4" PVC pipe where possible. The CFM ratings on dust collectors are kind of a fantasy. You might get the rated flow without anything attached but every thing you add sucks your CFM down (tongue only partially in cheek). The Grizzly G0944 popped out as a good candidate: wall mounting, 1 micron filter, 1250 rated CFM, $625. (Note, on sale right now for $555) So, I jumped on it. I have a few complaints - shoddy shipping materials allowed some minor damage and flat out wrong installation instructions wasted my time but beyond that, it works very well.

My separator is based on the Thein Baffle. I've built several in the past and decided to try a new twist with a "top hat" design. I have a write up about that here. Overall, it makes a big difference in the load on the DC's filter and helps to extend its life by quite a bit. So far the vast majority of the dust has made its way into the trash can - the plastic bag below the filter is basically empty. It's kind of cool to watch the dust swirl around and drop into the trash can.

The plumbing went pretty easily but was a bit tricky due to the overhead garage door in the space. There is about 2 inches of clearance! If I would have moved the light fixture, I could have avoided and extra CFM robbing right turn.  But, it turns out to not be a problem at all.

I designed the dust boot and cut it on the machine. Made from Acrylic and Polycarbonate, it works fairly well. The brush part is held on with magnets so tool changes are pretty easy. The dust port bracket is clamped onto the spindle with a toggle clamp that makes it easy to remove and reposition for different bit lengths. I set it up with a Rockler Dustright Quick Disconnect that allows me to use a brush "wand" to clean up around the CNC after a session.

I am happy to say that I beat my cost goal - total all in cost was about $850.

Here is a more detailed write up for those who are interested.


----------



## Afish (Jan 30, 2021)

Dust boot was my first project on the cnc like most probably. Mine is made from less fancy materials .75" Russian birch. Few questions. 

1.Do you know the specs on the bristles ? I used 3" .030" diameter and they are a tad stiff. 

2. Do you like the Rockler pistol grip thing? Im assuming the curved claw attachment is a rockler item too? Im will check it out. Im looking to add something like that. 

I run 2 lines. 1 line to the dust boot and one loose for general clean up on the table both are wide open all the time. My 3hp DC will get real hot if I restrict it. Currently I have a single 4" from the dust boot reduced down to a 6" but I have been thinking of doing a new twin 4" from the boot to just above the spindle then wye'd to a single 6" flex but thats means I would have to buy a 6" swivel and those things arnt cheap. The 4" ones comes in plastic version for 30 bucks or so but the 6" is only available in metal version and is more like $400.

I too have headroom issues and found the swivel helps and cuts down on the amount of flex needed. That stuff is a serious CFM killer. I try to minimize it as much as possible. I only have about 4' of it when stretched in the whole setub for a 4x8 router. 

Im also thinking if the dust boot was on some small linear rails and a lead/ballscrew so you could turn a small hand crank to adjust the height of the dust boot independent of the spindle. I have some small slots where mine attaches that offers about an 1.5" of height adjustment which is typically enough but on the fly adjustments by turning a handle would be cool

One tip, is I would try and tie the boot back to the main Z carriage and not clamp to the actual spindle. It looks to have a considerable amount of weight cantilevered off to the side. If that decides to pop off mid cut things could get sketchy fast. Also minimize or eliminate the flex everywhere and avoid reducers especially in areas like from the blower to the baffle Thats a big choke point right out of the gate.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Y'all both did better than me; I made a 'temporary' dust shoe right after I built the CNC figuring I would come back later and build a high tech masterpiece. Well, the temporary dust shoe is still working just fine so I guess it's not so temporary 'cause it's been working for the last five years. It's made with 1/2" MDF, a $5 broom from Lowe's, and a piece of a carpet runner - truly an exceptional build! 

The top side says "No dust" and the bottom side says "Dust" because that's just the way my humor works.


----------



## Afish (Jan 30, 2021)

I like the ingenuity of using the broom bristles... Here is a pic of mine when I first started putting it together. I ended up slotting the bracket where it attaches to the Z later (not pictured here) Here are my likes/dislikes of this design.

Likes
1. solid as a rock, this thing aint moving or coming off no matter what.
2. does a "good" at dust collecting. 
3. Mag. shoe makes for quick easy bit change
4. dense bristles do good at containing dust
5. Height adjustable

Dislikes
1. Bristles seem a little stiff would probably go with .020 next time. These are mcmaster carr item btw.
2. My biggest issue is the single 4" port. when Im cutting near the Y0 area it hangs past the end of the table and does very little dust collecting so it ends up all over the floor. Im thinking twin tubes one on either side would work much better this way if or when cutting at the far ends of the X axis at least one of the tubes would still be sucking. 
3. Its bulky, the 4" diameter takes up a lot of space would be even better with oval for a more compact closer to the bit collection area
4. Would like on the fly height adjustment like a manual knob that could raise or lower the whole thing a few inches(this is not a necessity but would be nice


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Afish said:


> 2. My biggest issue is the single 4" port. when Im cutting near the Y0 area it hangs past the end of the table and does very little dust collecting so it ends up all over the floor.


Mine has that issue, as well, so I do my best not to cut that close to the end where that can happen. Sometimes it's unavoidable, though.

You have a very stout and strong looking bracket, pretty sharp.


----------



## Afish (Jan 30, 2021)

After a quick google search I found this. Its pretty much what I was thinking minus the on the fly height adjustment, which I can deal with especially if the bristles are a little more flexible than mine. This thing is pretty sweet looking but I dont have a 3d printer. If I had an Avid machine I would be all over this thing. I reached out to the seller to see if he would work with me to make one for my specifications.


----------



## Afish (Jan 30, 2021)

This thread has made me pursue upgrading my dust shoe sooner than anticipated. I have been in contact with Keith the maker of the dust shoe pictured above. He already has the dust shoe designed for many different machine spindle combinations big and smaller machines and if he doesnt already have it he will customize one for you. He is currently working on designing one for my machine. He's a 5 star seller on Etsy and so far has been great to work with. Im suuuuuuper excited to get this thing and test it out. His prices are very reasonable too. Im getting one similar to the one pictured with a 6" port. I use a 3hp laguna cyclone and I think the 4" line is choking it off to much and making the DC work to hard. I had to add an additional 4 in port that stays open all the time because without it my motor would overheat. Either way I will post more photos and experience after I receive it. I have no connection to Keith but just wanted to make others are aware of what looks like a great product and seller. More to come.

Link to his Etsy store








OneGuyInAShop - Etsy


Shop Engineered Dust Boots for CNC Professionals by OneGuyInAShop located in Chattanooga, Tennessee. Smooth shipping! Has a history of shipping on time with tracking. Speedy replies! Has a history of replying to messages quickly. Rave reviews! Average review rating is 4.8 or higher




www.etsy.com


----------

